# diet info l



## karenzpapi (Dec 2, 2012)

Looking to drop large amount of weight. Want to get opinons on what's most effective. Was thinking clen and low dose test?? Maybe ephadra, caffine and asprin?? Sorry about spelling always failed writing and english. Lol and I was born here in the states. Thanks to our wonderful public schools.... Any recomendations will be helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 2, 2012)

What are your current stats? Do you have any experience with running aas? Training and diet would also help in giving better advise.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes need some stats and history to be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 3, 2012)

Diet and Cardio are the best things to burn fat in the most positive way.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 3, 2012)

Dont run clen and e/a/c stack simultaneously. They are nothing to be taken likely. I love clen but it seems to be highly individualistic. Some love it while others hate it. Before you even consider this, i would highly suggest checking for any heart conditions. Once cleared, post your stats and goals and the good bros hear will be more than happy to help you along.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 3, 2012)

Age and stats and current training methods can help us assist you. ECA stack works for some , Clen works for some, and even just a strict diet. And what's a large amount a weight? 20lbs 50lbs ?


----------



## Marshall (Dec 3, 2012)

Anabolic Diet. High fat, low carbs. There's an article here on it, it will strip the fat off of you quick.


----------

